# Mozart Festival - Warsaw Chamber Orchestra



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

It takes place every summer in Warsaw. I try to attend some performances every year, but this time I have obliged myself to review them. 

On the first concert I attended, four pieces were played - Overture to 'La clemenza di Tito', Horn Concerti Nos. 1 and 4 and Symphony No. 41. Ruben Silva - Opera's Artistic Director - conducted Musicae Antiquae Collegium Varsoviense - Opera's period instrument orchestra.

I doubt I could say much about the overture - I did not notice anything wrong.  Mr Silva prefers faster tempi, so it was even more brisk than usual. I enjoyed this one - I actually decided I should see the whole opera next year. 

Next - the horn concerti. The solo was played by Krzysztof Stencel (he usually plays within the orchestra, I believe), on a natural horn, of course. His playing was very good, given that he is not usually a solist. Perhaps two times he hit a wrong note, but it happened during a fast run, so it was not that noticeable. What was unusual about his performance, was the fact that you could clearly hear which notes were hand-stopped and which were open. I have not ecountered such an effect on any recording I listened to before. Perhaps I have only heard valve horn interpretations. I do not know if Stencel could have minimized this effect, anyway, I think it was interesting to hear how the piece could sound like originally. As I said before, Mr Silva's tempi are rather on the fast side, so he made a difficult task for the soloist. The Romanza of the Concerto No. 4 was not rushed, however.

Next part - the Jupiter Symphony. I liked this performance better that the one I attended last year (they were directed by different conductors). Again, the tempi were fast, but not what I'd call rushed. The menuet wasn't dragging, what is sometimes ecountered and what I do not like. It was played again as an encore. 

When it comes to orchestra's playing - it is quite good, but I have a feeling that the winds tend to be louder that strings (the string group is relatively small). 

This concert took place in the Great Assembly Hall in Warsaw Royal Castle.



Next concert took place in Warsaw Carmelite Church and the Requiem was played. It was performed by Warsaw Chamber Opera's Choir and Sinfonietta. The conductor was also Ruben Silva. I liked the performance very much, I even decided to give standing ovation.  However, there were also a few things I didn't like. Firstly, I couldn't really hear the solo singers very well because I was sitting on the side of the church. Well, perhaps it is my own fault, as I should have turned up earlier and found a better place. Secondly, the timpani was really loud. Thirdly, fast tempo doesn't really work for Recordare. (However, I like Hostias played a little bit faster than usual). And lastly, I found the reverberation in the church a bit too long, but I do not think anything could be done with it. Apart from these, it was a fine performance.

This year edition has already ended, but I'd be happy if you could be there next year. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like a great time. Wish I could have gone. I think I'm finally going to be able to see a live performance of Mozart's Requiem later this year. Can't wait!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's great stuff, Doc, and you got to hear some of my favourites, especially the Jupiter. I'm not a fan of fast tempos for this but it sounds like your guy hit the mark. Pity you were late to get a good seat for the requiem. I've heard it live twice and each time it raised the thin hairs on a thick neck.

I'm going to look at making it next year. I saved the link you gave me and will check it for updates.

Thanks for the review! I wonder if any more TC members went to this festival and heard different music?

:tiphat:


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, if you do not like fast tempi, you might also try concerts which are directed by other conductors - Silva isn't on the podium all the time.  

Next year I will try to see more operas. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd love to see Cosi, haven't seen that live yet. You must have good troupes and players there, to sustain an annual festival. Were the attendances up or down on previous years?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> I enjoyed this one - I actually decided I should see the whole opera next year.


yes, you should  it's short enough not to overstay its welcome.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Kieran said:


> I'd love to see Cosi, haven't seen that live yet.


I recommend you to book the ticket earlier, if you do not want to sit on stairs.  The Opera House is really small ("chamber")... I doubt there are more than two hundred seats.



Kieran said:


> You must have good troupes and players there, to sustain an annual festival.


I do not know how do they compare to other similar groups around the world, but that's the fact that many people both from Poland and abroad enjoy the performances and I am among them. The Opera had some serious financial problems lately, but I believe they have been resolved already. This is Poland, after all. 



Kieran said:


> Were the attendances up or down on previous years?


Honestly, I do not know. All seats are always taken, however, you can be sure about this. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

Does a bald thin white man with moved in cheeks with pointed curved nose conducts the opera at warsaw?

Chamber orchestra seems sometimes very boring!


----------

